# Homosexual Fascists



## Mulefa Zalif (Apr 14, 2011)

German documentary about gay nazis, with English subtitles:
http://www.zie.nl/video/ingezonden/18-Manner-Helden-und-schwule-Nazis/m1dz70pfefv0

Directed by a gay East German transvestite who calls himself "Rosa von Praunheim".


----------



## Cain (Apr 15, 2011)

Isn't this the complete opposite of nationalist socialist policies?


----------

